
Atom 1.29 - maxbrunsfeld
https://blog.atom.io/2018/07/31/atom-1-29.html
======
MR4D
Not sure who downvoted me, but I'd like to hear why you did.

First, my comment was to get a laugh.

Second, you'll notice that emojis aren't allowed on HN, and there is probably
a good reason for that.

